
Ask HN: Robotics people, what would you change about ROS? - goksankobe
The reason why I&#x27;m asking is that, ROS seems to be the most dominant&#x2F;popular framework for both entry level and advanced roboticists. Its great that there is such a common framework which creates a baseline for the majority. However, after spending years on the platform, I still think that it is not seamless to work with and I am not even talking about performance related subjects. 
Without revealing much about my specific opinions, I wanted to ask the community what they dislike about the platform and what would they change if they had infinite time&#x2F;resources.
======
billconan
I wound change its name first. it's misleading.

there is no message synchronization I heard. Hard to reproduce an issue.

